# WoW - Goodbye life, marriage and work commitments.



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive resisted the temptation for years as i know how addicted i will get...and today, the 23 gig download has started. I know im very far behind

This thread will be very "WTF!" to most people, but im sure many will know what im talking about...

(yes...im a massive geek/nerd...i know :lol: )


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you downloading all episodes of Breaking Bad or Dexter??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Glee


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if only you were saying goodbye to life


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Rather than actually meaning 'wow !' I think he means wow as in world of warcraft ?? Ive never played it as im a big gamer and know it wouldnt end well lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Say hello to the Highest rated ret paladin Europe in season 6



Yes ret did stand for retard lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

hah world of warcraft guys :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Say hello to the Highest rated ret paladin Europe in season 6
> 
> View attachment 130818
> 
> ...


Why are you a woman mate ? Are you secretly touting for cock pics on there :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Been there bro. Azeroth ftw!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

avoided this at all costs...Metal Gear Solid was reason I didn't see daylight for few weeks, never mind War of Witchcraft


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Rather than actually meaning 'wow !' I think he means wow as in world of warcraft ?? Ive never played it as im a big gamer and know it wouldnt end well lol


Exactly right. I pumped 200 hours into final fantasy 7 and that wasnt even online!!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Ive resisted the temptation for years as i know how addicted i will get...and today, the 23 gig download has started. I know im very far behind
> 
> This thread will be very "WTF!" to most people, but im sure many will know what im talking about...
> 
> (yes...im a massive geek/nerd...i know :lol: )


WoW is very dated.

Have you tried Tera yet?



barsnack said:


> avoided this at all costs...Metal Gear Solid was reason I didn't see daylight for few weeks, never mind War of Witchcraft


MGS is easily my favorite game series.. completed all of them atleast 4-5 times.

Prefer online games but don't have the time for them these days.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Played Lineage II back in the day, was indeed goodbye to "life"


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Played Runescape for 6 years of my life, was part of an online family/community, was a leader of one of the top ranking clans, cashed in monthly from google ads on our forums and website. Had gold coins and items in the game worth around £600 (serious) and my account was maxed out and worth around £280.

That was my life.... 4pm-2am every school night without fail, 9am-2pm every Saturday and sunday without fail...

lol There is a counter on the account, I had played something like 230 days solid in terms of hours.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Why are you a woman mate ? Are you secretly touting for cock pics on there :lol:


I had over 300 days game time with that character. I had 8 characters all at level 85 in full arena and pve gear :/

Still no regrets nothing more fun than smashing noobs all day 

I used to charge people to boost them for gear in arena haha. log on play their chars get them gear. man how times have changed i dont even have the internet at home lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> WoW is very dated.
> 
> Have you tried Tera yet?
> 
> ...


Warhammer is very dated.....still a massively enjoyable. Ive recently been playing old strategy games like Age of Empires and find them far more enjoyable than today's consol games which seem to be solely about graphics and sh.it gameplay (excluding battlefield 3)


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

lxm said:


> Played Runescape for 6 years of my life, was part of an online family/community, was a leader of one of the top ranking clans, cashed in monthly from google ads on our forums and website. Had gold coins and items in the game worth around £600 (serious) and my account was maxed out and worth around £280.
> 
> That was my life.... 4pm-2am every school night without fail, 9am-2pm every Saturday and sunday without fail...
> 
> lol


Same thing for me when I was younger with Legend of Mir. My kit was easily worth £2000+ at the time. Being the nerd I was, I was more interested in being top rank on the server than cashing in.. soon regretted that when I ended up letting 1 of my best mates onto my account to p!ss about and he got conned & lost all my gear  . He didn't come near me for a few weeks thinking I was going to knock his bollocks in :laugh:



PHMG said:


> Warhammer is very dated.....still a massively enjoyable. Ive recently been playing old strategy games like Age of Empires and find them far more enjoyable than today's consol games which seem to be solely about graphics and sh.it gameplay (excluding battlefield 3)


Have you tried Tera yet though? It went F2P recently & its much better than WoW imo. Not just graphics wise, but gameplay also.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Played Runescape for 6 years of my life, was part of an online family/community, was a leader of one of the top ranking clans, cashed in monthly from google ads on our forums and website. Had gold coins and items in the game worth around £600 (serious) and my account was maxed out and worth around £280.
> 
> That was my life.... 4pm-2am every school night without fail, 9am-2pm every Saturday and sunday without fail...
> 
> lol There is a counter on the account, I had played something like 230 days solid in terms of hours.


And this is why you got no Pumtang


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Gave up 5 years of my life to wow, got fat, mrs almost left me, work suffered, constantly late, always tired............. but I was top level with shiney armor. Was into raiding and spent at least 5 nights a week glued to the screen, during my 2 nights off I would farm gold and matts to support the raiding. And of course alts.....

Got to the point where the Mrs would have to cook tea early, knowing that if it wasnt on the table, I wouldnt eat as turning up to the raid on time and getting my DKP was far more important.

Made the cut about 18 months ago and dont really miss it.

There is no pause button with wow, you cant just log out as youve just spent 90 mins getting this far and to log out now kinda wastes the last 90 mins, plus you will be letting the rest of the team down


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to love games back in my teens. I put around 200 hours into The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion lol. Managed to find the time to locate every rare item/weapon and stored them in my house in Skingrad, which is a city located in the heart of the West Weald highlands.

If only I could apply that same dedication to gym/diet...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

My online time added up over all charachters was over a year, thats 24 hrs of game play for over a year....... if you factored in sleeps and food, and played 12 hrs a day thats still 2 years of solid play.........

Dont do it mate, dont buy the game


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Same thing for me when I was younger with Legend of Mir. My kit was easily worth £2000+ at the time. Being the nerd I was, I was more interested in being top rank on the server than cashing in.. soon regretted that when I ended up letting 1 of my best mates onto my account to p!ss about and he got conned & lost all my gear  . He didn't come near me for a few weeks thinking I was going to knock his bollocks in :laugh:
> 
> Have you tried Tera yet though? It went F2P recently & its much better than WoW imo. Not just graphics wise, but gameplay also.


i havent mate, is it a free online game?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Gave up 5 years of my life to wow, got fat, mrs almost left me, work suffered, constantly late, always tired............. but I was top level with shiney armor. Was into raiding and spent at least 5 nights a week glued to the screen, during my 2 nights off I would farm gold and matts to support the raiding. And of course alts.....
> 
> Got to the point where the Mrs would have to cook tea early, knowing that if it wasnt on the table, I wouldnt eat as turning up to the raid on time and getting my DKP was far more important.
> 
> ...


5 nights a week raiding? I imagine your guild sucked lol

Could clear lichking in a couple of hours unless you were boosting scrubs 

lmao at the pause button. my missus came in once when i was in arena (serious business).

her - Hi dear do you want a cup of tea

Me - Grunt

Her - Pause your game

Me - I CANT ****ING PAUSE THE GAME **** OFF THIS IS SERIOUS


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Why are you a woman mate ? Are you secretly *touting for cock pics* on there :lol:


Thought that was @Ackee&Saltfish?? :lol:

Sorry ackee I had to say it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> My online time added up over all charachters was over a year, thats 24 hrs of game play for over a year....... if you factored in sleeps and food, and played 12 hrs a day thats still 2 years of solid play.........
> 
> Dont do it mate, dont buy the game


I need a reason to stay in mate, getting hammered every friday and saturday is not the way forward. (not that living in a fantasy world is either :lol: )


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Exactly right. I pumped 200 hours into final fantasy 7 and that wasnt even online!!!


Playing that again now....they finally released a stable pc update!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I need a reason to stay in mate, getting hammered every friday and saturday is not the way forward. (not that living in a fantasy world is either :lol: )


dont be a scrub nub and pve. be a boss and pvp and get 2500 rating and go round bad mouthing everyone. the whole of Outland ****ing hated me and my mates

We would transfer off the server to a **** one and get rank 1 in a night just to **** people off


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

comfla said:


> Playing that again now....they finally released a stable pc update!


Love it. The endless hours levelling up to 100 and getting master materia attached to ultima weapons....and golden chocobos!!!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

PHMG said:


> i havent mate, is it a free online game?


Yeah mate its an MMO just like Wow, but its much more recent. Better graphics, gameplay, guild system etc etc. I've still got it on my PC but not played it in time, if you fancy giving it a burn at some point let me know & I'll re-roll on it.

http://tera-europe.com/en/home.html


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 5 nights a week raiding? I imagine your guild sucked lol
> 
> Could clear lichking in a couple of hours unless you were boosting scrubs
> 
> ...


Nono, this is vanilla raiding where there wasnt an easy mode and a HC mode  you talking LK hc or norm?

And yeah, my guild kinda sucked, was realm top when i joined, but as the game got older and the decent players left it became sucky.....

Yeah had many arguments with the mrs, specially when she wanted to discuss my raid times mid raid...... or wanted to have a chat......... whilst i was raiding........

Altho on the other hand, we have been late for parties due to wipes....... only 10 mins left... 40 mins later and still dying


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

PHMG said:


> I need a reason to stay in mate, getting hammered every friday and saturday is not the way forward. (not that living in a fantasy world is either :lol: )


Get an xbox, or play a game online like Cod that you can log in and out whenever you please and chill with mates. Dont get an MMO 

Oh....... on wow Friday and Sat is usually log in, with your online geek mates, and grab a pizza / few beers, jump on teamspeak and play together whilst getting ****ed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Nono, this is vanilla raiding where there wasnt an easy mode and a HC mode  you talking LK hc or norm?
> 
> And yeah, my guild kinda sucked, was realm top when i joined, but as the game got older and the decent players left it became sucky.....
> 
> ...


lk hc mate we cleared everything endurance on Outland. we were together from day 1 of wow lol. used to get up at 6am on a sunday and raid MC then BWL, then do a couple of groups to ZG or what ever it was called lol.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Get an xbox, or play a game online like Cod that you can log in and out whenever you please and chill with mates. Dont get an MMO
> 
> Oh....... on wow Friday and Sat is usually log in, with your online geek mates, and grab a pizza / few beers, jump on teamspeak and play together whilst getting ****ed


Moba games are good for this, i.e League of Legends. its the only game I bother with these days as I don't have the time / patients for MMOs anymore.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> Get an xbox, or play a game online like Cod that you can log in and out whenever you please and chill with mates. Dont get an MMO
> 
> Oh....... on wow Friday and Sat is usually log in, with your online geek mates, and grab a pizza / few beers, jump on teamspeak and play together whilst getting ****ed


Ive got an xbox. got all the cods...play for like 30mins...realise im shi.t and its making me angry....then log off.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Moba games are good for this, i.e League of Legends. its the only game I bother with these days as I don't have the time / patients for MMOs anymore.


Apparently Smite is the next big thing for this. My workmate plays the beta version and loves it.

He is scared of mmorpg's for the same reason i have been :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> Get an xbox, or play a game online like Cod that you can log in and out whenever you please and chill with mates. Dont get an MMO
> 
> Oh....... on wow Friday and Sat is usually log in, with your online geek mates, and grab a pizza / few beers, jump on teamspeak and play together whilst getting ****ed


Oh and also, im fine with staying in with a bottle of rum, its going out and spending 90 quid and then wondering what the hell on the next morning.....twice a week lol.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no! Until you stop playing. Your life is over as you know it!

Played it for a few years when I was younger, failed all my college classes because of my excessive playing.

Even when my mates stopped playing, I still played (although I was pathetic at it)


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Apparently Smite is the next big thing. My workmate plays the beta version and loves it.


Tried it & didn't like it. League of Legends/Dota2 p!ss all over it imo. Dota is a fair bit harder to get the hang of though & much less forgiving if you f*ck up.

You tried LoL yet? If you don't have the time to throw into an MMO i'd give it a blast.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing better than being on vent or teamspeak on a Friday night with 12 of your nerdy buddies from Germany/Canada/Sweden, all having a great time doing raids and pvp trips!

:whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to share a house with a guy some 6 years ago and all he did was play wow, all day every day, completely hooked. He would leave his room a couple of times a day, to ****, and to make toast. I moved out, saw his brother in town last month, apparently the guy is still wearing the same pair of boxer shorts and still sits in his room on wow. He only leaves the house once a week to sign on. Makes me sad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I used to share a house with a guy some 6 years ago and all he did was play wow, all day every day, completely hooked. He would leave his room a couple of times a day, to ****, and to make toast. I moved out, saw his brother in town last month, apparently the guy is still wearing the same pair of boxer shorts and still sits in his room on wow. He only leaves the house once a week to sign on. Makes me sad.


S.hit the bed....i dont think id ever get that involved.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I used to share a house with a guy some 6 years ago and all he did was play wow, all day every day, completely hooked. He would leave his room a couple of times a day, to ****, and to make toast. I moved out, saw his brother in town last month, apparently the guy is still wearing the same pair of boxer shorts and still sits in his room on wow. He only leaves the house once a week to sign on. Makes me sad.


sounds like how i used to be pmsl

get up in time for raid at 6pm. nip out to shop get some haribo and coke. maybe some pork crunch. booooom 9 stone ringing wet


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> lk hc mate we cleared everything endurance on Outland. we were together from day 1 of wow lol. used to get up at 6am on a sunday and raid MC then BWL, then do a couple of groups to ZG or what ever it was called lol.


Yeah at the time I quite I was able to say that ive killed every raid boss in every content and on every difficulty, pre nerf


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Moba games are good for this, i.e League of Legends. its the only game I bother with these days as I don't have the time / patients for MMOs anymore.


I have LOL installed, Darius ftw!



PHMG said:


> Ive got an xbox. got all the cods...play for like 30mins...realise im shi.t and its making me angry....then log off.


Hard to compete with 12 years olds reaction times isnt it 



PHMG said:


> S.hit the bed....i dont think id ever get that involved.


You say that now!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I have LOL installed, Darius ftw!


Haha do you still play? I'm stuck in the house tonight if you fancy p!ssing about on it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I completed crash bandicoot once


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> You say that now!


This is true....you guys have got me worried now. I might give it a miss after reading all this.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I completed crash bandicoot once


Lots of enjoyment from crash. Crash team racing was cool as well. Was like mario kart battle mode. fun with 4 players.

Ps. your tits look very suckable.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Haha do you still play? I'm stuck in the house tonight if you fancy p!ssing about on it.


Nah mate, working, aint played in ages, had a few emails threatening to take my username so may log in later to make sure im still there, but wont be playing


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

:no:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mish said:


> View attachment 130831


Ive been laid a fair bit lol.

...but ive never saved Azeroth from the Lich King. It seems like the next thing to do :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

COD4 was the reason I dropped out of college, have over 1000 hours online play on it.

Although now it doesn't seem so bad after reading how some of you nerds used to be


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I used to love games back in my teens. I put around 200 hours into The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion lol. Managed to find the time to locate every rare item/weapon and stored them in my house in Skingrad, which is a city located in the heart of the West Weald highlands.
> 
> If only I could apply that same dedication to gym/diet...


I don't have much time to play games anymore I don't have any installed on my PC at the moment apart from a PS1 and Gamecube emulator with a few old nostalgic games...

..But I love The Elder Scrolls Series! If I had the time to install some games again Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim would be the first 3 on my hard-drive.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Alanricksnape said:


> I don't have much time to play games anymore I don't have any installed on my PC at the moment apart from a PS1 and Gamecube emulator with a few old nostalgic games...
> 
> ..But I love The Elder Scrolls Series! If I had the time to install some games again Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim would be the first 3 on my hard-drive.


Skyrim sucked tbh. I was into it for about 20 hours and then after you have seen all the pretty scenery, its just going into crypt after crypt that looked the same as the last, doing the same thing.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Exactly right. I pumped 200 hours into final fantasy 7 and that wasnt even online!!!


me too lol, when i was a kid my mum lost my memory card on with like 400 hours of FF7 - i was livid haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> me too lol, when i was a kid my mum lost my memory card on with like 400 hours of FF7 - i was livid haha


Mine corrupted once as i turned it off whilst saving....i nearly cried. At that point i thought the whole game was Midgar and thought id wiped so much data...little did i know that there were continents to explore with the Highwind!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Warhammer is very dated.....still a massively enjoyable. Ive recently been playing old strategy games like Age of Empires and find them far more enjoyable than today's consol games which seem to be solely about graphics and sh.it gameplay (excluding battlefield 3)


again same! me and mates recently all downloaded AOE3 theHD edition on steam, and play on local lan, online against others, we are awesome to begin with, but then end up too smashed lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Mine corrupted once as i turned it off whilst saving....i nearly cried. At that point i thought the whole game was Midgar and thought id wiped so much data...little did i know that there were continents to explore with the Highwind!


I had that a few times...absolutely gutting!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Mine corrupted once as i turned it off whilst saving....i nearly cried. At that point i thought the whole game was Midgar and thought id wiped so much data...little did i know that there were continents to explore with the Highwind!


im playing through the ff7 steam release right now!

id love to have a whack on WOW again for a laugh but id get bored and it would be a waste of money!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> again same! me and mates recently all downloaded AOE3 theHD edition on steam, and play on local lan, online against others, we are awesome to begin with, but then end up too smashed lol


We do similar thing on Pro Evo Football game. Every time the ball goes out of play, you drink. Start off winning 6 - 0...and hour later barely scraping a draw! :lol: :lol: good times.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> im playing through the ff7 steam release right now!
> 
> id love to have a whack on WOW again for a laugh but id get bored and it would be a waste of money!


where are you currently??

The nostalgia of it all


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Mine corrupted once as i turned it off whilst saving....i nearly cried. At that point i thought the whole game was Midgar and thought id wiped so much data...little did i know that there were continents to explore with the Highwind!





comfla said:


> I had that a few times...absolutely gutting!


I used 3 different saved slots that I rotated each time I saved so that didn't happen


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> im playing through the ff7 steam release right now!


See when the start up music came on... took me back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I used 3 different saved slots that I rotated each time I saved so that didn't happen


all the slots got corrupted (the whole card in fact)...and i only had on memory card!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i used to play Legend of Zelda but i just galloped around the field on the horse (i enjoye that part)

i play fifa with my 10 year old stepson and have no shame in thrashing him (thats what 2 older brothers does to you)

"yes Dan, you be Palace, i'll be barcelona"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

comfla said:


> See when the start up music came on... took me back


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shadow priest checking in Alliance FTW


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> i used to play Legend of Zelda but i just galloped around the field on the horse (i enjoye that part)
> 
> i play fifa with my 10 year old stepson and have no shame in thrashing him (thats what 2 older brothers does to you)
> 
> "yes Dan, you be Palace, i'll be barcelona"


Geeks ALERT!!!

I female has entered the thread. Remember we have no social skills, so get sweaty and avoid eye contact at all costs!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Geeks ALERT!!!
> 
> I female has entered the thread. Remember we have no social skills, so get sweaty and avoid eye contact at all costs!!!


i like geeks :wub:


----------



## stephen123 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think final fantasy 7 was ps1 as i recall.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> i like geeks :wub:


geeks...loveable.

nerds...gross

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stephen123 said:


> I think final fantasy 7 was ps1 as i recall.


yeah, one of the first games for ps1 and the best imo. you can download it on playstation 3 network though for a few quid.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> where are you currently??
> 
> The nostalgia of it all


Just got out of midgar, got ma chocobo and ditched passed the snake hah

i downlaoded a char editored, gave myself +stats and slash all materia then deleted the editor,

this has made gameplay SO much better cos its taken away the grind a bit


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

comfla said:


> See when the start up music came on... took me back


DONNA DA DNONA DA DONNA DA DA DA


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Just got out of midgar, got ma chocobo and ditched passed the snake hah
> 
> *i downlaoded a char editored, gave myself +stats and slash all materia* then deleted the editor,
> 
> this has made gameplay SO much better cos its taken away the grind a bit


 

Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Skyrim sucked tbh. I was into it for about 20 hours and then after you have seen all the pretty scenery, its just going into crypt after crypt that looked the same as the last, doing the same thing.


This is exactly why I preferred Oblivion a hell of a lot more.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its awesome though now mate, has took out a few hours here and there when u need to level up to get passed, as cloud is just that little stronger, not much though.

i havent done it ridic, just more like a GAME PLUS start like some game give you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> its awesome though now mate, has took out a few hours here and there when u need to level up to get passed, as cloud is just that little stronger, not much though.
> 
> i havent done it ridic, just more like a GAME PLUS start like some game give you.


I refuse to talk to you further!! :lol:


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried tghis years ago and i was hooked but its boring and hard unless you have peeps to play alongside


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I refuse to talk to you further!! :lol:


im a busy guy mate i dont have the time to play it to the extent id like to, same as other games, im lucky to grab a few hours on a sunday

plz 4giv me or ill re-activate wow and come gank u


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Currently building an extension which will incorporate a man cave that I'm planning on putting a gaming system in so I can hide from my pregnant partner and subsequent sprog. I love fantasy schiz so am toying with the idea of instead of a next gen console putting a bad boy PC in it and devoting my life to WOW. Any idea what's specs I would need in terms of PC and connection ?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Damn you all... I''m now considering taking a week off work just to game myself out

even considering skipping leg night at the gym....


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

ar4i said:


> Played Lineage II back in the day, was indeed goodbye to "life"


Been there with L2, still miss the pvp, wow is mehhh, had its day I think. GW2 on and off just now, waiting for ESO and Everquestnext


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The one game i have always resisted. More addictive than crack from what i hear :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

7 level 85s and I daren't buy the new expansion because WoW consumes you 

Almost 6 months WoW free, had an easier time stopping smoking.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I dont understand whats so good about it? What makes it so addictive?

Most ive played was Oblivion, lost a couple hundred hours of my life to that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Twisted said:


> Currently building an extension which will incorporate a man cave that I'm planning on putting a gaming system in so I can hide from my pregnant partner and subsequent sprog. I love fantasy schiz so am toying with the idea of instead of a next gen console putting a bad boy PC in it and devoting my life to WOW. Any idea what's specs I would need in terms of PC and connection ?


pentium 2 should run wow lmao its 10 years old now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> 7 level 85s and I daren't buy the new expansion because WoW consumes you
> 
> Almost 6 months WoW free, had an easier time stopping smoking.


lol ye im almost 2 years wow free and 50lbs up in weight


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to play Quake2 back in the day, went all over the country to lan party's and stuff. I was completely addicted, it was the first real online multiplayer I had played.My mate got addicted to "Everquest" cost him his job at take2 interactive, put on 7 stone, stank of milk and dry stale shat and sweat, lived in his dark room surrounded by coke cans and empty multipacks of crisps.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

My mate was addicted to this sh1t, became a fukin recluse !


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> 7 level 85s and I daren't buy the new expansion because WoW consumes you
> 
> Almost 6 months WoW free, had an easier time stopping smoking.


Snap  I had 12 85's I bought a second account as it was maxed.

Altho im a lot further than 6 months


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I remember when Halo first came out, I played it for about 16hours non-stop.

I used to love that song.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a skyrim fan, I have an xbox but haven't been on it for a while... never played WoW didn't want to pay extra


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to play WoW but it just got really repetitive. I loved the Arena, only reason why I played it to be honest - Wanted to be No.1 - But sucked ass at it so I gave up lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> I am a skyrim fan, I have an xbox but haven't been on it for a while... never played WoW didn't want to pay extra


Skyrim is the only game I currently play that I actually enjoy lol


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont do it dude, ive lost years of my life to MMOs lol, (literally if you add game time) It wasnt a healthy time of my life


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LEEROYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSS






I'm a big gamer, but i play xbox/ps3. Usually find me kicking a$$ on cod or fifa.

Never play on pc, thats some next level geekism:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

what kind of fagg0t game is that


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> LEEROYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your PS3 id mate ill give you a game on fifa13


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whats your PS3 id mate ill give you a game on fifa13


I play fifa on xbox mate but my ps3 id is SharpShooterENG, xbox is SneakySharpy

Not been on the ps3 in a while as i've been mainly on xbox but i'm getting the ps4 on launch!


----------



## Shogun32 (Mar 31, 2013)

I love skyrim and also play cod and battlefield. I have a playstation but prefer pc gaming. Have not played any games this year, just do not have time at the moment.

There is a new cod and battlefield out later this year so will start gaming again.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> LEEROYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on sharpy you got black ops 2 ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm yummymummy8810 xbox , minecraft nerd here too


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Your all f*cking sad :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm yummymummy8810 xbox , minecraft nerd here too


I have a minecraft account, my lad is addicted, we sometimes play together but i get bored easily on it


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm yummymummy8810 xbox , minecraft nerd here too


One of them games where you don't realise how people can enjoy it until you get sucked in lol haven't gone on it in ages.

Some of the youtube videos of what people have made are ridiculous, very clever. Sure I read that someone got offered a job from it, might of been for making a calculator within the game


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Bring it on sharpy you got black ops 2 ?


Does a bear sh!t in the woods? 

Add me, i'll happily kick your a$$, i don't care what sex you are, gaming is serious business:lol:


----------



## Smudge94 (Jul 1, 2013)

Never really got into WoW but have always wanted to, wasted hours of my life on RuneScape back in the day though. Anyone play SC?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I played solidly for years and would consider myself a competent raider and collector nut (although the time lost proto drake always eluded me -cry) made some fantastic friends and actually turned my living room into a social hub as half the raid used to set up here. Two years of excessive WoW and take aways five days a week turned me into a fat moosh. One day, I just had to walk away. Best decision I made, turned me into the gym rat I am today. Loads of fun had but when your completing all the world events for the second time (some of my mates were doing them for many years over multiple accounts.....ugh!) just to pass the time it was a wake up call lol. Enjoy it mate, alot of fun to be had. Ex Tauren fury warrior


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I used to play WoW quite a bit when I was younger, loads of nights spent up until 3/4/5am. Uni got me away from all that and out and about. All I've got now is an xbox now and occasionally play CoD but I'm awful at it and it just makes me angry. Deffo not a gamer anymore!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

im cracking on with Scramble on the Vectrex.

just completed Horace goes Skiing on my Spectrum zx


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha @PHMG ... what server you thinking? Im still paying for mine atm and thinking of getting back into it.. i was rank 2 EU in TBC 3v3 ... Got a few 85s and a 87

Heres me in vanillia:cool2:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> I played solidly for years and would consider myself a competent raider and collector nut (although the time lost proto drake always eluded me -cry) made some fantastic friends and actually turned my living room into a social hub as half the raid used to set up here. Two years of excessive WoW and take aways five days a week turned me into a fat moosh. One day, I just had to walk away. Best decision I made, turned me into the gym rat I am today. Loads of fun had but when your completing all the world events for the second time (some of my mates were doing them for many years over multiple accounts.....ugh!) just to pass the time it was a wake up call lol. Enjoy it mate, alot of fun to be had. Ex Tauren fury warrior


My ol main was a war too


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny enough mine was a gnome Mage with big pink hair, have some vids from when double trinket first came out. I was the first to get both, could 1shot the entire server was great!

Picked up the acc again for a month about 2 year ago but got bored

Oh and Mage is called trenbolone ha ha


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Seen all those replies about you downloading TV shows when you in fact said you are getting WoW just makes me laugh lol.

Reminded me of this:






Personally I've never played it as I don't like that type of games


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Exactly right. I pumped 200 hours into final fantasy 7 and that wasnt even online!!!


I'm with you brother, 128 hrs total, even did all the extra sh3t to get knights of the round summon.


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Battlefield 3 is the way to go! Think I'm on 28 days playing time! Used to bash runescape years ago but can risk getting slurpt into another life ruining game lol at least till skyrim online comes out :-D


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

estewart9698 said:


> Battlefield 3 is the way to go! Think I'm on 28 days playing time! Used to bash runescape years ago but can risk getting slurpt into another life ruining game lol at least till skyrim online comes out :-D


Im not even gonna let Skyrim online in the house.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

I do like to game from time to time when I get time but when I do it's mostly to unwind after a tiring day usually with cod/FIFA. Do like to play other games too such as uncharted, far cry, need for speed, assasins creed etc but mostly it's just Cod/Fifa.

I do still think however pro evo 6 was the best football game, the game play was realistic. FIFA 13 is good but I reckon it could be better, the latest pro evo's have been nothing but a huge disappointment.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I just managed to break away from wow, month and 8 days clean now still get the itch i wouldnt advise it mate but i will be back i can already see my razor naga crying in the corner :'(


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Haha @PHMG ... what server you thinking? Im still paying for mine atm and thinking of getting back into it.. i was rank 2 EU in TBC 3v3 ... Got a few 85s and a 87
> 
> Heres me in vanillia:cool2:
> 
> View attachment 130942


...i have no idea what you just said.

All i know is i was up until 3am playing and woke up at 7am and put in another 4 hours :lol:

hooked already lol. level 10 mage now. i dont know where it says what server im on???


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

when I was in high school I used to spend 10 hours a day on school nights and more on weekends on runescape lol

eventually I got bots and they got all my levels up overnight 

Now im just addicted to xbox, trying to get the max rank on Black Ops 2 Zombies. Its been well over a year since I last logged in/played/botted runescape but I still occasionally get the urge especially after this thread xD


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Does a bear sh!t in the woods?
> 
> Add me, i'll happily kick your a$$, i don't care what sex you are, gaming is serious business:lol:


Fighting talk lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

PHMG said:


> ...i have no idea what you just said.
> 
> All i know is i was up until 3am playing and woke up at 7am and put in another 4 hours :lol:
> 
> hooked already lol. level 10 mage now. i dont know where it says what server im on???


Top of your character list pal


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> when I was in high school I used to spend 10 hours a day on school nights and more on weekends on runescape lol
> 
> eventually I got bots and they got all my levels up overnight
> 
> Now im just addicted to xbox, trying to get the max rank on Black Ops 2 Zombies. Its been well over a year since I last logged in/played/botted runescape but I still occasionally get the urge especially after this thread xD


Same as lol, such a crappy simple game that ruined your life, became your life lol, dont know how it sucked people in I mean look at it!

It would make me stay up till 5 in the morning and all I would be doing is clicking on a trea to collect wood for 6 hours WTF. This was when bots stopped working for while because they changed the colours/textures of the game till they made a new programme.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

502 hours played on Killing Floor according to Steam

I used to be against hardcore gaming but now I think achivements outside the internet are just as illusory as those inside, just more socially acceptable. It's what makes you happy at the end of the day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Re-installed wow.............. unsure whether to reactive account but the face that its reinstalled waiting to go is pretty obvious

Goodbye wife, gym and health!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> when I was in high school I used to spend 10 hours a day on school nights and more on weekends on runescape lol
> 
> eventually I got bots and they got all my levels up overnight
> 
> Now im just addicted to xbox, trying to get the max rank on Black Ops 2 Zombies. Its been well over a year since I last logged in/played/botted runescape but I still occasionally get the urge especially after this thread xD


Haha same, got over a year play time on rs


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

WoW looks so confusing, just like LoL so never tried it, all them buttons!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I started playing my old WoW account again on EU, been a long time but winter is here and I need to kill some time and save some dosh other than going out drinking.

Anyone here still play this actively?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

braxbro said:


> I stated playing my old WoW account again on EU, been a long time but winter is here and I need to kill some time and save some dosh other than going out drinking.
> 
> Anyone here still play this actively?


I'm more of a Rollercoaster Tycoon kinda guy


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Currently addicted to CLASH OF CLANS on my phone! It's an app everyone should download!!!!!!.

Anyone else play it???. With enough of us we could make a ukm clan!!!.

Here's my village.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

braxbro said:


> I started playing my old WoW account again on EU, been a long time but winter is here and I need to kill some time and save some dosh other than going out drinking.
> 
> Anyone here still play this actively?


Why don't you give TERA a go? Sh!ts all over WoW mate. Shame I don't get time to play anymore though.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This whole thread has left me totally perplexed and confused.You know what, I think that might be a good thing.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Give Rift a blast, its free to play and looks great if you have a decent PC.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

resten said:


> I'm more of a Rollercoaster Tycoon kinda guy


What a game that was haha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

OP is a massive nerd 

I'm waiting for Xboxone, Forza 5, Destiny and Elder Scrolls online


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> I'm more of a Rollercoaster Tycoon kinda guy


what a game

did you used to make roller coasters with a deadly ending, a stairway to flying of the screen

or was that just me :innocent:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I thought it'd take over my life, played it for a couple days - didn't like it. I've played better free MMO's (well I liked them more haha)


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

It got my sacked it off in MOP, couldn't be asred with the constant dailys like collecting berrys etc. Way to time consuming, I just liked the raiding aspect of it, but when you're in a top class guild its like a second job at times. I got my savior of azeroth title way before MOP came out and tbh with you I felt as though I completed the game after achieving that, another reason why I didn't really have the desire to carry on.

I think WOW spoils all the other MMO's like rift etc cause once you have played wow if feels like you have played them all, same sh!t, different game.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

SSJay said:


> It got my sacked it off in MOP, couldn't be asred with the constant dailys like collecting berrys etc. Way to time consuming, I just liked the raiding aspect of it, but when you're in a top class guild its like a second job at times. I got my savior of azeroth title way before MOP came out and tbh with you I felt as though I completed the game after achieving that, another reason why I didn't really have the desire to carry on.
> 
> I think WOW spoils all the other MMO's like rift etc cause once you have played wow if feels like you have played them all, same sh!t, different game.


MOP fcked the wow franchise.. itll only go downhill from here... still though, got a skype message off an old guildy yesterday asking if i fancied playing again.. and with a baby here in 6 weeks its not like im going to be out drinking anymore.... :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Exactly right. I pumped 200 hours into final fantasy 7 and that wasnt even online!!!


Never thought i'd hear of final fantasy again. My dad used to play that game 24/7 as a kid haha. I remember Sunday nights watching him play with a packet of cookies and chocolate milk... good times


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking to sell my WoW account on EU as im moving to the US. Gladiator/High Warlord Rogue, will give as much proof as you want i'm not a scammer, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

God I actually miss playing this game, the stupid amounts of hours I spent leveling characters, raiding, farming gold and all sorts of **** was just ludicrous...now where is my PC


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

braxbro said:


> Looking to sell my WoW account on EU as im moving to the US. Gladiator/High Warlord Rogue, will give as much proof as you want i'm not a scammer, let me know if you are interested.


I'll start the bidding at £3.50


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

haha to be honest despite the glad title and HWL title im not going to hold out for a ridiculous amount for it, just want to let it go to a good home at this point.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

MY PEOPLE. GOD I knew there was a reason I am on this forum. I played WoW for 10 years. ****e, I've played basically everything


----------

